# What colors do you prefer?



## Lusy236 (May 18, 2018)

What shades and colors do you prefer for the summer mani?


----------



## beautynail (Jul 29, 2018)

Light purple,pink nails

Maybe you need :Lively 90+ Summer Nail Designs 2018


----------



## The Beauty Krew (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm boring lol! but I mostly prefer natural colored nails.


----------



## KirstyHayes (Sep 22, 2018)

I’m a pink girl


----------



## Twitter Beauty (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm light pink!


----------



## anees89 (Nov 10, 2018)

I would prefer blue color see at 

https://www.sachacosmetics.com/


----------



## Trish78 (Dec 20, 2018)

I was a nail technician and I saw most of my clients had worn hot neon colors. They look stunning! Personally I love white color for both toes and nails! I had it on my nails and since people saw it they said sorry for changing their mind to white polish. lol.


----------



## kendraallen (Dec 26, 2018)

my vote goes to Revlon Sassy shade also check out many colors of revlon hope you will like it https://thefashionupdates.com/revlon-nail-polish/


----------



## Twitter Beauty (Dec 26, 2018)

Black and white!


----------



## amberjamil99 (Dec 31, 2018)

I love OPI's nail paints and in love with its reds and nude shades.


----------



## anababin2000 (Jan 1, 2019)

I like french manicure  the best..along with some sparkle.


----------



## Eyemakeupcute (Apr 27, 2019)

Nails colors for summer , i like bright colors personally orange, yellow and pink are my top choice https://inspired-beauty.com/24-spring-and-summer-nails-and-colors-for-2019/


----------

